# One for the books!



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/512 ... ord+books/


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's just HUGE!

Awesome catch for him.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good Lord looks like he is holding it up with 2 fingers and one hand.Tuff old dude .Great fish :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, what a fish and what a story.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Unless he is an awfully small man that fish looks to be more than 70 pounds!


----------

